
Major League Baseball testing a rule to start extra innings with a runner on 2nd - artsandsci
https://qz.com/907103/major-league-baseball-is-testing-a-rule-to-start-extra-innings-with-a-runner-on-second/
======
hunterjrj
As both a hockey and baseball fan this rule seems to me a much better
compromise than the NHL's system of ending a game by shootout if the 5-minute
3-man-a-side overtime fails to result in a goal.

The spirit of the game is very much preserved as all factors in scoring a run
(both defensive and offensive strategy) are still in play, whereas in hockey
it artificially pits the goalie against the shooter, which only happens rarely
during the actual game.

~~~
DrScump
Regular-season overtime was a dumbing-down of hockey (thank you, Bettman).
Result: teams play it artificially safely in the last few minutes to
"preserve" a point.

All it took was a modification of how results count in the standings. My
suggestion:

(all games are 4 points)

\- 4 points for regulation win

\- 3 points for overtime win (1 5-minute overtime, 4-on-4)

\- 2 points for a tie

\- 1 point for overtime loss

    
    
      it artificially pits the goalie against the shooter, which only happens rarely during the actual game
    

It _never_ happens in that artificially slowed-down construct. That's why
(true) breakaways result in goals more than penalty shots.

As for baseball, they could at _least_ put off the tee-ball freebie runner
until, say, after the 10th inning.

